# Postal Strikes again!!



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Arghhhhh, anyone else been affected? I thought I was OK ordering live food on Wednesday as the strikes were over but looks now like the back log is causing delays, hoping my locusts are alive when they get here.....:bash:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

luckily not affected but apparently there on strike again next monday or tuesday!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Not going to be affected any more hopefully, going to see if a local rep shop will get me the crix I need in each week so fingers crossed I won't need to use them for my livefood orders ever again.

Planned 24-hour strikes 
15 October from 1800BST: *Mail sorting offices and airports* 
16 October from 0300 BST: *Deliveries and collection hubs*
17 October from 1200 BST: *Royal Mail drivers* 
18 October from 1200 BST: *Manual data entry centres* 
18 October from 1400 BST: *Heathrow world distribution centre*

_Source: CWU_


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm being effected badly! I have no mice or crix or mealies! All my pets are starving!!! I ordered some last night so I'll have to see what happening... worried about them frozen mice though :lol2: If they are mouldy can I claim compensation?


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

dont most online shops courrier?? mine come next day strike or not


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

I dunno do live food UK and Frozen direct use private couriers? Its the first time I've used them both


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Livefood.co.uk courier, that's how I got my last livefood order but it was around £8 postage for 3 boxes of crickets! Hence I'm now seeing if the rep shop can get me the food I need for my reptiles, will be a lot less hassle than messing around with RM.


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just been on the site and they do courier but it cost more like you said and I selected 1st class postage. Guess I'm stuffed.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

You'll have to get the saturday courier as well, which costs around £20 so that's even worse. Otherwise it'll be Tuesday before the next couriers will deliver.


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

got my stuff from livefoods by post today spot on ordered it last tues told me about the strike on wed and despatched yesterday thought it was great service at least you know where youre at with them favourite supplier at the mo 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Will5 said:


> I dunno do live food UK and Frozen direct use private couriers? Its the first time I've used them both


petzoo courier


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

I use Rick from the forum, he sent them on Wednesday and they are usually delivered the next day no worries, presumably the backlog has prevented it this time, hoping they turn up today, I just can't see them getting the backlog out of the way before striking again on Monday especially as there are loads on unofficial strikes too!


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

I received my frozen mice today which is great! I would reccomend frozen Direct! It looked like those frozen mice could have lasted days in there without any damage! Im still waiting for my live food though....


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

Actually my live food is here really thankful to those two companies : victory:


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine haven't turned up yet so going to have to stop on the way home and get some, £2.50 for medium locusts and they rarely have more then 8 in there :-( Hoping they turn up tomorrow although Rick feeds them well as presumably if they don't come tomorrow it will be late next week before the next post??


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

well unless they come tomorrow you will be stuck! Mine are all starving! they still have to wait for me to gut load them all first as well! Hope yours come for you!


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

these strikes are driving me mad! not only do i have livefood stuck but also important letters and cheques. there are plenty of people who actually WANT jobs, they should fire the lot and give other people a chance! and the pay aint that bad at all. sorry, rant over!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

guess I was lucky
I ordered my live foods from Rick on monday, he sent it wednesday and they arrived thursday morning.: victory:


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

i ordered crix last sunday and not arrived. if they were posted then i hope they broken out and breeding rapidly in the post sorting office lol i have about 4 books, a game and some crickets in the post. and the books i need to read for my uni statement im sending off next week..... sucks!


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

spendleb said:


> Arghhhhh, anyone else been affected? I thought I was OK ordering live food on Wednesday as the strikes were over but looks now like the back log is causing delays, hoping my locusts are alive when they get here.....:bash:


 
Got mail today, 1st time this week. i was told our local mail shouldnt be affected (neighbouring village got theirs every day), but somehow, mail sent 2 miles away took 10 (!) days to arrive :grin1:. So much for it being concentrated to glasvegas and madchester!!


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

According to new there may not be further strikes on Monday as espected. An agreement may have been reached, ballot to be made by Union leaders on Monday. It looks good (according to BBC of course).


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Heard they have 6 million items of mail in the backlog though!

PS Still no Locusts as of today, if Rick sent them last Wednesday I can't see them being alive and I ordered 6 tubs!!!


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Eurgh I hate the strike..
I had to go to the crappy rep shop near me, I asked for some regular mealworms, the guy gave me some morio worms and wouldn't believe me that they weren't regular. Ended up having to drive to a different shop :bash:


----------

